# what size batteries



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

i am looking to us 6 volt batteries i have been offered 6volt 12 amp. what size ampage do you recommend . i am looking to put 4 or 5 batteries in .


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi redwell, sure you have got that right 6v 12amp? not missed a nought out have you.

Personally I would be after a minimum of 200amph, RV's are power hungry beasts.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

I agree with Olley .. get as much ah as you can afford and have space for, I have 4 x 85ah .. next time I'll get at least 4 x 120ah


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We had a battery electrolite level checking session over the weekend and Bryan (Webagents) couldn't believe how much room our rv has up front where the batteries are. He said if it was his he'd have the whole front full of batteries, thats about 10 or 12!! Mad or what. Like Jim, we have 4x 85Ah.


----------



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

we have 3 110 amps now but it has been recommended that it is better to have 6volt batteries and a marine charger. i contacted a local golf shop who contacted thier supplier who was told what it was for and thats what they came back with


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

hi

6 volt ones are supposed to be better but a bit more expensive, I was looking at 6v Trojan's


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Redwell are your existing u/s then? 6v deep cycle Trojans are very good but also very expensive. I have just bought 3 Squadron 180amph sealed for life from phoenix batteries, £100 each. not the quality of the Trojans but a fraction of the price. 

Any good quality 3 stage charger will do you, nukes got the ctec range on here or sterling are another good make.

Olley


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

maybe some bosch 075 or 069 batterys about 85 90 amp, from someone in the trade 35 pound each, 4 year warranty, just a basic lead acid car based jobby but seem to work ok, i suppose it depends on your use,


----------

